# "Crystal Clearcoat" 2k. Anybody use this?



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

As per title really. I worked at stratstone and the in house smart repairer used to swear by this stuff. I saw some of his work with it and it looked sh*t to be honest, but I have read some good things about It! I'm currently using maxmeyer 0300 for my smart repairs but looking for a change to something a bit cheaper. Does anybody know where I can get this crystal clearcoat from or can you recommend me a lacquer ? It definitely wasn't the euroclear or Churchill crystal clear. If I remember, it came in a silver tin. Thanks!


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

http://i760.photobucket.com/albums/xx242/Andyb0127/temporary-192.jpg

We use this for our smart repairs, fifteen mins with an infa-red lamp allow to cool down and polish. Its from Morellis and we pay around £70 for it as it comes as a kit.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

I haven't heard of that one before so I may give it a go! Thank you


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

When I was in the UK for a cheap lacquer I used Kapci. It was about £35 for 7.5L kit, had good gloss, low die back, flowed nicely and was reasonably hard wearing.


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

supernova-dw said:


> When I was in the UK for a cheap lacquer I used Kapci. It was about £35 for 7.5L kit, had good gloss, low die back, flowed nicely and was reasonably hard wearing.


Kapci was actually the first 2k lacquer I ever used when I started doing alloys about 6 years ago, and I thought it was fantastic at the time. I then tried jawels omi cron which I thought was terrible, so I moved onto maxmeyer. I am considering using something like kapci just for alloy wheels and using something different for panels


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

Have you tried valspar univarnish? Its not a bad clear and at £60 for 5 litres plus 2.5 activator it is well priced !


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Scoobycarl said:


> Have you tried valspar univarnish? Its not a bad clear and at £60 for 5 litres plus 2.5 activator it is well priced !


No matey I haven't? Where might I find that for sale? Cheers


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

We get it from discount body paints formerly discount body panels in birmingham mate


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Scoobycarl said:


> We get it from discount body paints formerly discount body panels in birmingham mate


Right on my doorstep then! Cheers!!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

No way ! Where are you from brum ?


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

asasprey said:


> Kapci was actually the first 2k lacquer I ever used when I started doing alloys about 6 years ago, and I thought it was fantastic at the time. I then tried jawels omi cron which I thought was terrible, so I moved onto maxmeyer. I am considering using something like kapci just for alloy wheels and using something different for panels


Why dismiss using the Kapci Lacquer for panels? I've painted whole cars in it and it still looks fine years donw the line. £35 you can't really go wrong can you hey.....


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

Scoobycarl said:


> No way ! Where are you from brum ?


Actually wolverhampton but only 15 mins from birmingham. I am down that way a lot too


----------



## asasprey (Feb 26, 2008)

supernova-dw said:


> Why dismiss using the Kapci Lacquer for panels? I've painted whole cars in it and it still looks fine years donw the line. £35 you can't really go wrong can you hey.....


I don't really know why not to be honest. I've always gone with the philosophy of you get what you pay for. I think using jawels omicron lacquer made it hard for me to trust the cheaper lacquers. Does kapci have any die back at all? If you recon it's good for doing panels then maybe il consider it at that price!


----------



## Scoobycarl (Aug 13, 2011)

asasprey said:


> Actually wolverhampton but only 15 mins from birmingham. I am down that way a lot too


Sound bud, not too far away then.


----------



## XRDAN (Feb 28, 2012)

supernova-dw said:


> Why dismiss using the Kapci Lacquer for panels? I've painted whole cars in it and it still looks fine years donw the line. £35 you can't really go wrong can you hey.....


where do you get that from mate? cheapest ive seen it is £50 for the non compliant one, which is still cheap

cheers


----------



## supernova-dw (Apr 26, 2014)

I was buying Kapci lacquer kits on eBay for £35 back in 2012. I'm no longer in the UK so it may have gone up since then but surely not by that much....I've painted whole cars in it with no troubles and they still look good now so go for kapci is my advice.


----------

